
Validate Registration Emails in Real Time to Increase Sales - pughbri
https://www.lucidchart.com/blog/2016/10/17/how-to-increase-sales-with-real-time-email-validation/
======
derricki
Thanks for posting this Brian. I had fun doing the experiment!

------
100001000001001
> "44% more paying in that time"

It's amazing how much affect these tiny differences can make

